# Harsh Vape Juice - Blueberry???



## Nicholas (15/5/17)

Hi Guys

So I've been DIYing for a while now and i have my monthly ADV mixes that work for me but once i month i try something new aswell

last month i tried Waynes Bluenuts and this month i tried the aftermath clone
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/489786/Flawless: Aftermath clone by DUNKNDRIP

both these juices came out waaaay to harsh, the bluenuts i cant vape at all and this aftermath clone i can only vape in my tank on low, when i put it on my drippers i cough a lung out.

my question is could it be the blueberry in these recipes? am i the only one that is suffering with blueberry death?

also i see the comments on the eliquid recipe sight and 1 or 2 people also experience a harshness where ass others say its smooth.


----------



## aktorsyl (15/5/17)

Nicholas said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So I've been DIYing for a while now and i have my monthly ADV mixes that work for me but once i month i try something new aswell
> 
> ...


Hmm, I have never experienced harshness with Blueberry Extra (although I always mix it with a cream or a yogurt), but in the recipe you linked the culprit could be the Vanilla Bean Ice Cream. VBIC is notorious for being peppery for some people. Atleast, TFA's is. I'm not sure about FW's.


----------



## Greyz (15/5/17)

I mixed this up last month and zero harshness. CAP Glazed Donut maybe the culprit - I've had bottles of CAP CGD give me terrible TH but this is a known inconstancy with CAP CGD.


----------



## stevie g (15/5/17)

I vote that it is the blueberry extra. I hate blueberry extra it seems to have alot of ethyl alcohol in it. 

It also imparts a perfumey taste and flavor and at 6% will taste like ass. 

I've tried to make blueberry extra work but it just belongs to perfumes not flavors in my opinion. 

Try Fa bilberry @1.5% -2.5% it has a much more suitable flavor, can't remember any other good berries right now.


----------



## aktorsyl (15/5/17)

Sprint said:


> I vote that it is the blueberry extra. I hate blueberry extra it seems to have alot of ethyl alcohol in it.
> 
> It also imparts a perfumey taste and flavor and at 6% will taste like ass.
> 
> ...


My experience was the opposite of yours  Blueberry Extra at 6% and mixed with yogurt it turned out pretty good. Smells terrible, but vapes and tastes very well.


----------



## spiv (15/5/17)

I mixed that exact Aftermath clone a while back and it's nowhere near harsh. 

I think the donut is probably the problem. People also have a problem with Bronuts having terrible throat hit. 

I bought both my glazed donut and choc glazed donut from vapeking when they launched and neither have bad throat hit.


----------



## stevie g (15/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> My experience was the opposite of yours  Blueberry Extra at 6% and mixed with yogurt it turned out pretty good. Smells terrible, but vapes and tastes very well.


I must be sensitive to ethyl alcohol because I steeped some blueberry extra for a month and it was much smoother but still nothing I could manage to vape.


----------



## RichJB (15/5/17)

Blueberry can get funky. I mixed Tootall's Blueberry Custard and Cream which contains FW Blueberry and FA Bilberry. It's a decent mix and balance... except for a weird paraffin-like note on the exhale. Someone posted on their review of it that they thought the FW Blueberry and FA Vienna Cream had some nasty alchemy going on. I don't know if it's that exact combo but suffice it to say, some concentrates don't play nicely together. It can also be down to personal quirks as many have enjoyed that recipe and rate it highly.


----------



## aktorsyl (15/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Blueberry can get funky. I mixed Tootall's Blueberry Custard and Cream which contains FW Blueberry and FA Bilberry. It's a decent mix and balance... except for a weird paraffin-like note on the exhale. Someone posted on their review of it that they thought the FW Blueberry and FA Vienna Cream had some nasty alchemy going on. I don't know if it's that exact combo but suffice it to say, some concentrates don't play nicely together. It can also be down to personal quirks as many have enjoyed that recipe and rate it highly.


Oh goodness yes, don't mix Blueberry and Vienna Cream. The nail-polish remover essence of Vienna Cream steeps out, but not if mixed with another nail-polish remover concentrate


----------



## RichJB (15/5/17)

Yeah, in my case it certainly wasn't due to a lack of steep time. It had steeped for ten weeks before I vaped it.


----------



## Nicholas (15/5/17)

Thanks for all the help guys, i think i'm going to have to mix up one concentrate at the time and try see who's the culprit. i just dont understand how both my blueberry mixes came out so harsh. 

my unicorn milk version contains vbic and its smooth as butter, and then the bluenuts doesn't have any vbic yet its harsh it also doesn't have any glazed doughnut but still the harshness. 

maybe i'm allergic to blueberry lol,


----------



## aktorsyl (15/5/17)

Nicholas said:


> maybe i'm allergic to blueberry lol,


Don't exclude that possibility - it's entirely possible that you have a bad reaction to that particular flavour. I hope not, for your sake. Blueberry is amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

